# Headers 1968 GTO 400cu



## rob40999 (May 18, 2018)

Hello All: It's Bob again....
I want to replace my header's with some stainless steel ones. Does the engine have to be jacked up or removed.

Car 1968 gto engine size 400cu. No A/C ....

Also I just bought this car and the HT400 Transmission is showing the Trans fluid is all the way up to the top of the dip stick????
It's like 4 inches over the full mark?? I don't think this is good. Also wondering if the dip stick is the right one. The dip stick
has a loop on the bottom. I did some reasersh on ebay, and it looks like the right one???? 

Thank you, Bob:smile3:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

For the most part on Pontiacs "Headers Suck!!". You may need to lift it off the mount , make sure to remove trans cross member bolts. i just put on the Ram Air Resto 2.5" aluminums and i love them, when i took my Three pipe jet coated headers out i counted 5 spots where they were either rubbing or hammering a dimple into them, from frame, bolts and who knows what else. The first set of 4 pipes i put on literally took 5 hours, 6 busted knuckles, and half my budget into the "Swear Jar". the 3 pipes were better , until i saw what was going on with them under torque.

No wonder i could never get that lifter "tick" out, it was the headers. The RA manifolds will fit in without moving the engine with a little maneuvering and are SOOOOOOOO! much easier to get bolted in with the right torque. also they have down pipes so they hug the floor pan and you will never hit your header mounts or pipes on a speed bump . All clearances are at least a fingers width and gaskets are Heavy duty.


----------



## rob40999 (May 18, 2018)

Hello: Great info. Will check them out...
Tks, Bob


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Go with the RA manifolds and scrap the headers.
I will move this post from the 2004-2006 GTO section to the proper page.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

*ram air manifolds*



Instg8ter said:


> For the most part on Pontiacs "Headers Suck!!". You may need to lift it off the mount , make sure to remove trans cross member bolts. i just put on the Ram Air Resto 2.5" aluminums and i love them, when i took my Three pipe jet coated headers out i counted 5 spots where they were either rubbing or hammering a dimple into them, from frame, bolts and who knows what else. The first set of 4 pipes i put on literally took 5 hours, 6 busted knuckles, and half my budget into the "Swear Jar". the 3 pipes were better , until i saw what was going on with them under torque.
> 
> No wonder i could never get that lifter "tick" out, it was the headers. The RA manifolds will fit in without moving the engine with a little maneuvering and are SOOOOOOOO! much easier to get bolted in with the right torque. also they have down pipes so they hug the floor pan and you will never hit your header mounts or pipes on a speed bump . All clearances are at least a fingers width and gaskets are Heavy duty.


 where did you get the manifolds? and were they in stock or they make them when you order? back ordered? Thanks


----------



## NicolaGTOfromItaly (Apr 9, 2018)

Hello, sorry if I'm intruding ... I'm going to mount too (when they arrive, I've ordered the Summit racing but it takes a lot of time) the exhaust manifolds RA 2.5 ". You _Instg8ter_ that you have already mounted have you heard an improvement in the delivery and acceleration of the engine?
thank you
Nicola


----------

